# Router Bit TEST - INFINITY



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

I recently attended a meeting of the Michigan Woodworkers Guild as a guest which, to say the least, was pleasant and informative. The meeting was themed on router jigs and routing with some jig displays and a router display by Mike McGrath who was representing the router forum and had arranged for a raffle prize of a set of router bits, as well, he had arranged for bits to be given out to individual interested in trying them out and rating them. As I had added a Bosch router to my workshop this spring that uses ½” shank bits ( previously was limited to ¼” ) I jumped to sign up for a free ½” router bit. I selected a 3/8” straight bit as I had already sprung for a ¼”, ½” & ¾”. I noted when I selected it that the carbide cutting edges protruded a little past the end of the metal shank / body and that intrigued as the bits I have always used where either flat or taper up and out a little, but I seem to get burning no matter when I plunge them in to my work.

I should explain I have not proper wood working training. I Design stuff that I imagine after seeing something I like an when it comes to cupboards / draws etc I stick to panel and slot construction so as long as I keep the slots straight, square and true the project locks itself together square. Over the years I have made kids furniture, book shelves, you name it and only recently got into using a router table for different applications.

I am in the middle ( I should have been done by now ) of a 6 month building project that is going to take me 8 ( and hopefully not 10 ) months to complete, using Oak & Maple lumber as well as cabinet grade ½” & ¾” plywood. I have been stung twice before when buying router bits, once purchasing a fantastic complete set of router bits for a low price and found out quickly how soft and bad carbide can be, the second time purchasing two bits ( no name ) that while they were the normal price of good bits, where obviously made of the same crap as the cheap ones I had wasted money on.

When I got home I decided to be fair ( thanks INFINITY for the FREE bit ) so I would use it exclusively for the desk portion of the project I am working on which needed 15 slots / rabbits etc. so as to lock / true itself together for glue & clamping. All the slots and Shallow rabbits ( 1/6” along oak edge ) where ½” & ¾” but hey that just meant I get extra practice adjusting the guide bar. 

The Long and Short of it – ( lots of LONG and NO Short of it )
INFINITY Router bits – they are now on my shopping list. The bit is up to and equal to the best and most expensive bits I have ever used, those 15 slots turned into 45 or so cuts in Maple, Oak and plywood, the way the carbide sticks out a bit on the end makes as clean a bottom in the slot and any bit I have ever had ( and no burning ), in fact it was so clean I carved a pencil holder indentation in a piece of ½” thick Maple ( sitting beside the router in the picture ) and the bottom only required a moment of 180 grit sand paper to be ready to 220 finish sand.

This bit made making the slots the hard way, easy – thumbs up INFINITY your top drawer in my book and thanks Mike I’m sure others that try out these bits are going to be just as happy.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol Richard my bit still sits in my purse waiting on me. I really need to get to busy, but I'm not working on anything big enough to use my bit for yet. Oh wait. I think the hat rack I'm working on tomorrow may be big enough to use mine. I don't know what size I have or kind, either. (Oh my... I'm bad).

Nice work on the project, btw... Ken and I found me a Craftsman router that looked almomst brand new at the flea market last weekend for $30 and a brand new jigsaw (B&D) in the box for $20. Now if the insurance company will hurry up...


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Great to hear that you’re getting your tool set back so you can get back to making saw dust. I’m finally back up to steam and my thumb has recovered ( it’s amazing how we take an opposing thumb for granted ). We all know and need to keep in the front part of our brain “ Stupid hurts” !

As for the router bit it actually is "first rate" and I now have expanded my narrow range of brands that I will spend my hard earned money on. 

The desk part of the wall unit / entertainment center that I’m working now has been dragging as I’ve been busy at work and figuring out the method of assembly has been tough. This is the only part of the set I’m making where the Oak and Maple have to be structurally glued together.

In that the Oak is going to be stained gray and as flat a finish as I can find and the Maple is going to be clear hard gloss I have literally had to clamp assemble as I built up the desk, glue the maple parts for the drawer enclosure together while clamping ( not gluing ) to the Oak sidewall. Then after the maple set, glue the Oak sidewall parts together while clamping ( not gluing ) to the maple drawer enclosure, all the while clamping ( not gluing to the Maple desk top tray ) which I will glue together tomorrow. The actual Oak top goes on separately. After that is done I have to stain and finish all the sub-assemblies separately in their appropriate finishes then glue them together. This part of the project is like building an over sized Chinese puzzle and I can’t even be 100% certain it’s all going to work properly when I’m done.

At least I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, I’m just hoping it’s not a train.

I you and Ken are out an about anytime and want an excursion on this side of the boarder, make sure you let me know, my wife and I always enjoy company and I can show you my pile ( and it's getting big ) of bits and pieces for the wall unit.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

The project looks good. I have not used a Infinity bit yet but have looked at them on the net my local woodworking store that I try to support when I can carries Whiteside which I have zero complaints with and will readily purchase more in future as $$$ permit


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Warren, one additional feature of the router bit test is I tried to give people bits they had not used before so they could include their thoughts on them. You would think all 3/8" straight router bits were created equal but as Richard found out that just isn't true.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gwizz said:


> Great to hear that you’re getting your tool set back so you can get back to making saw dust. I’m finally back up to steam and my thumb has recovered ( it’s amazing how we take an opposing thumb for granted ). We all know and need to keep in the front part of our brain “ Stupid hurts” !


Well, got a couple peices, at least. Glad thumbkin is doing better :laugh: Yeah, Stupid Hurts!!! Got a couple things started, but not finished today; started a lot later than I wanted, and then the kid called, reminding me we needed to go grocery shopping. So, I only got a couple hours in, but I should be able to do more tomorrow, since I won't have the baby till after 4. Hoping to have all the cutting and painting done...


----------

